# Almost dove season!!



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm hoping all the rain we got in Southern Utah will make for a good dove season. Hopefully a lot of sunflowers.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

There is a potload of sunflowers around. Should be a good hunt. Have been seen some. 
But, more up high than in town. Weird........


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Ever since I started bowhunting I have really missed the dove hunt. I would love to get back into it, but its hard to go after doves when I can be chasing bulls with a bow.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I believe the bow hunt starts August 21, take a day or 2 break around September 1


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I ditched elk hunting one year to go dove hunting, and wouldn't you know it.... We walked up to the water hole just at the butt crack of dawn to get a good spot, and there were three bulls on the water.  There I was with a shotgun in hand and no bow. That's how my luck is.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

The heading should be "Its Almost Grouse Season". Then I will get all fired up!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Slap That Quack said:


> The heading should be "Its Almost Grouse Season". Then I will get all fired up!


I haven't had any grouse all summer on my place. 
Then.....last week I had a family of 6 move in. 😎 
I love watching them wander around. I don't shoot them anymore, but like to have them around. 
Them and my chickens get along quite well. And they water at my chicken waterer. So, once the find the waterer, they tend to stock around. 

Here is a picture of my girls up at the cabin.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Slap That Quack said:


> The heading should be "Its Almost Grouse Season". Then I will get all fired up!


Yup. I can hunt grouse/elk/deer with my bow all at once. I will have a flu flu arrow or two in my recurve arrow this year for them.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Went out scouting today for some dove most the place I look hardly no birds plus things green up with the rain we got others day


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I went and shot my bow up Spanish Fork Canyon today. After I got done shooting I let the dogs out to run around for a bit and we kicked up 7 or 8 mourning doves out of a stand of brown crunchy thistle. That was kind of unexpected.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

There isn’t chit for doves around my parents farm in west mountain this year. It’s usually loaded with birds. Kinda weird


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Doves love thistle more than they love sunflowers. I saw quite a few drinking out of puddles along the road last week when I went target shooting.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I saw a bunch over the weekend while driving, never been too interested in going after them, as already mentioned, I prefer grouse but I think I’ll hit it this year


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BTW anyone hunting out the Pony Express road... they closed the road from 5Mile pass to Faust. It will be closed for 3 weeks. Some mighty unhappy people are going to run into that mess as they are driving out at 0'Dark Thirty.

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> BTW anyone hunting out the Pony Express road... they closed the road from 5Mile pass to Faust. It will be closed for 3 weeks. Some mighty unhappy people are going to run into that mess as they are driving out at 0'Dark Thirty.
> 
> -DallanC


Dallas,
Was the road closed due to flooding or are they just grading it?
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Closure is for 3 weeks... you could grade the entire stretch in a couple days. They might be paving it (it was paved a very long time ago).

-DallanC


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Makes sense, who wants to take their $200k plus ski boat to the ski park on a gravel road…


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Makes sense, who wants to take their $200k plus ski boat to the ski park on a gravel road…


How much money would you have to have, to be able to build a private water ski park out in the middle of the Desert??? First time I saw that place I couldn't believe it. I mean just the houses alone would be a few million. The lighting was probably another $250k... and IDK what the water costs are to keep it filled.

More money than I'll ever have. A guy in the neighborhood across from me, built a 40 room cabin at Daniels Summit (the massive light grey one you can see from the road). Unfrikenbeliable amounts of cash some people have.

Patterson Construction family has a "compound" down in Sterling. Massive Horse Arena style buildings on it... inside each of those "buildings" are multi-million $$$ houses... they built the houses inside the buildings so the "government" couldn't spy on them.

-DallanC


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I will gladly accept any invites to come hunting with people for Dove! I don't have a doggo, and I want to get out really bad.


----------



## 67015 (Jan 29, 2021)

I think its for paraplegic Olympic training for there water sports... what really blows my mind is the new community there building on the west side of the Simpsons, **** California's trying to be homesteaders out there. They're paving from 5 mile to faust. I run 3 britts and hopefully can kick a couple birds up this year, there's been a ton of them along some of the roads I travel so hopefully I can find a few minutes to try she hammer a few this weekend


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

!st bird of the season for the grandson


----------



## Garciamarin (Sep 4, 2021)

Irish Lad said:


> !st bird of the season for the grandson
> 
> View attachment 149101


Where is this?


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Garciamarin said:


> Where is this?


Southern Utah


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

oops, replied to wrong thread


----------

